# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Хождение рядом.

## AnnaVA

Подскажите как научить собаку ходить рядом и при етом смотреть в глаза как в ИПО?. Рядом ходим, слегка опираясь на мое колено плечом что б не потерять. В глаза не смотрим так как смотрим вокруг на всякий случай. Занимаемся французским рингом там в глаза смотреть не требуется. Но,мне хочется научить "для себя". Лакомство и игрушки пробовали но тогда он обегает меня и не идет параллельно. 
Порода - ризен. Возраст 9 месяцев.
Контакт у нас хороший смотрим в глаза и слушаемся но как дать собаки понять что он должен смотреть на меня когда идет рядом? Или не морочить себе голову поскольку занимаемся ФР?

----------


## Tatjana

Не стоит собаку ориентировать на глаза. Это уже пережиток. При попытке заглянуть прямо Вам в глаза, скорее всего собака станет идти некорректно. Более верно ориентировать собаку на ту точку, при которой сохраниться внимание к лицу проводника и не пострадает корректность.

----------


## AnnaVA

Спасибо за ответ.. на какую точку? Спрятать объект- мячик в верхний карман?

----------


## Lynx

А правду ли говорят, что теперь на корректность в движении не смотрят, если все ОП корректны?

----------


## Tatjana

> А правду ли говорят, что теперь на корректность в движении не смотрят, если все ОП корректны?


Не правда. Корректность в движении смотрят обязательно. :Ab:

----------


## Gesund

Татьяна добрый день! Это мы - ротвейлеры  :Ab: 
Можно пару вопросов, по следам последнего семинара в НН?




> Ориентируем собаку не на глаза, а на внимание к лицу.


Каким образом этого достичь? И главное, почему лицо, а не глаза? Что есть для собаки на лице еще кроме глаз? Рот, движение/положение всей головы? И как поймать ту разницу лицо/глаза?



> в ОП собака должна смотреть в лицо не через линию "через живот проводника", а сбоку, через плечо.


Опять же как этого достичь на примере работы через пищевую мотивацию?

----------


## Tatjana

*Gesund*, добрый вечер!



> Каким образом этого достичь? И главное, почему лицо, а не глаза? Что есть для собаки на лице еще кроме глаз? Рот, движение/положение всей головы? И как поймать ту разницу лицо/глаза?


Внимание достигается легче всего через социальный инстинкт на требовании. Если ориентировать точно на глаза, то при движении рядом собака начинает либо забегать вперёд, либо идет косо. При корректном движении собаки рядом с проводником,  проводник не видит собаки, он должен смотреть вперёд и в ОП видит только краешком глаза. Разницу между лицом и глазами ловить не стоит. Надо премировать собаку при корректном положении и внимании к проводнику. Легче всего это отрабатывать с помощником (это в идеале), который подскажет когда собака корректна :Ab:  Если собака в верном состоянии, то она всегда будет внимательна именно к лицу проводника, а не к какой-то другой части тела, т.к. голова и морда у животных в природе имеет главенствующее значение, оттуда идет как позитив (вылизывание и кормление), так и негатив (наказание). Животные иначе не поступают. Поэтому на плечи человека перекладывается та же роль вожака (коим он должен стать), как и в природе со всеми вытекающими ритуалами.



> Опять же как этого достичь на примере работы через пищевую мотивацию?


Совсем не трудно. Я бы советовала при помощи поводка корректировать неверную ОП через линию живота и сразу премировать за верную через линию плеча. :Ab:  Каким образом выполнять подтверждение - не столь важно, можно и на корме. На корме вообще очень много что можно, как оказалось.)))

PS.Кстати, у ротвейлеров обычно такой проблемы не наблюдается... может их строение позволяет заглядывать в глаза и идти достаточно корректно рядом.

----------


## Gesund

> при помощи поводка корректировать неверную ОП


То есть можно не "брезгать" применять корректировку поводком (легкие рывки) при начальной работе со щенком? Почему спрашиваю, так как много слышал и читал о негативе в использовании поводка при начальном обучении.

----------


## Tatjana

> То есть можно не "брезгать" применять корректировку поводком (легкие рывки) при начальной работе со щенком? Почему спрашиваю, так как много слышал и читал о негативе в использовании поводка при начальном обучении.


Я не имела ввиду работу со щенком! Со щенками предлагаю метод наведения. Это если щенку 4 месяца. 
Если рассматривать работу таких проводников, как Мия Скогстер или Иван Балабанов, то им вряд ли вообще потребуется коррекция поводком для активизирования социального инстинкта ( у таких асов приоритеты расставляются сразу , с первых моментов сознательного общения со щенком через язык тела и поддерживаются на протяжении всего обучения), но я так понимаю, что этот форум они не читают.))) Поэтому 7-9 месячному щенку полезно показать, что внимание - это его рабочее состояние, а не игра. :Ab:

----------


## Staffik

Здравствуйте Татьяна. У меня Цвергшнауцер. При хождении рядом ориентируется на правую ногу. Если заставляю смотреть на линию лица ,то из за маленького роста при остановках, садится некоректно. Т.есть садится правильно,но отклоняет плечо и голову в сторону,что бы видеть лицо. И получается что попало. Приучаю его смотреть на уровень пояса, но при хождении рядом,наверное из за размера,ему удобно ориентироваться на правую ногу. Левые повороты на месте делает хорошо, а в движении нет четкости левого поворота. Подскажите как с этим справиться? И еще. Как дать знать собаке, что сейчас будет-поворот или остановка. С остановкой тоже проблемы.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте Татьяна. У меня Цвергшнауцер. При хождении рядом ориентируется на правую ногу. Если заставляю смотреть на линию лица ,то из за маленького роста при остановках, садится некоректно. Т.есть садится правильно,но отклоняет плечо и голову в сторону,что бы видеть лицо. И получается что попало. Приучаю его смотреть на уровень пояса, но при хождении рядом,наверное из за размера,ему удобно ориентироваться на правую ногу. Левые повороты на месте делает хорошо, а в движении нет четкости левого поворота. Подскажите как с этим справиться? И еще. Как дать знать собаке, что сейчас будет-поворот или остановка. С остановкой тоже проблемы.


Cергей, здравствуйте!
С некрупной собакой надо подумать... Насколько я знаю, в обидиенсе, например, бордеров в движении рядом не ориентируют на глаза, скажем общее внимание к какой-то точке, которая не станет мешать корректности. Так что Ваше решение с вниманием к ноге вполне рационально.
Для левого поворота из  движения тоже есть специальные упражнения. Я дам ссылку на форум Мии Скогстер, у неё  в одном из роликов есть это упражнение: http://www.mecberger.com/mecberger/fivideot.htm
Только я сейчас не могу точно указать в каком. Посмотрите всё, может еще чего интересного для себя почерпнёте.
Остановку можно дать понять темпом, поворот налево разворотом головы влево, перед поворотом (это если собака следит за лицом). Но вообще-то лучше, если собака будет в напряжении, как раз ей ничего заранее не показывать. Это задача не из лёгких. Я бы даже сказала, что мне трудно предложить какие-то упражнения через требование на скорость посадки с такой маленькой собакой. У меня нет такого опыта... :Ah:  Сама я чаще всего со своими собаками скорость посадки вырабатываю на мотивации. При этом мой корпус собран и быстр в остановках - это тоже важно.

----------


## Gesund

Татьяна помнится где то слышал про комфортность состояния собаки в ФП и в ОП. Так вот...  Мне удается (на мой взгляд конечно) получить этот комфорт от собаки в ФП, будь то работа на кусок или игрушку. Собака сконцентрирована на мне, ждет продолжения, и с готовностью принимает ФП. 
И в тоже время все наоборот у нас в ОП'е - собаке явно не комфортно. Так или иначе после подкрепления желает выйти из игры, отвлекается, переключает внимание.

В чем могут быть причины? Ни могу разобраться. Не поводок ли это? Хотя я им почти не пользуюсь и кобель (7 м) достаточно крепкий, чтобы его этим "смутить".

----------


## Tatjana

> В чем могут быть причины? Ни могу разобраться. Не поводок ли это? Хотя я им почти не пользуюсь и кобель (7 м) достаточно крепкий, чтобы его этим "смутить".


А Вы опишите, как обучали ОП и как теперь используете этот навык?

----------


## Gesund

> А Вы опишите, как обучали ОП и как теперь используете этот навык?


Обучал на пище, примерно с 2 месяцев - кусок в левую руку, усаживаем (наводим) щенка в ОП и подкрепляем. Далее ОП с выдержкой и глазками, затем шаг и ОП.
Уже позже (с 6м) на добыче: разыгрываем, затем игрушку правой рукой прижимаем к груди ближе к левому плечу, команда, как только ОП - подкрепление звуком/жестом (ОК) и игра.
Коррекция не верного ОП (кривая усадка, опережение или отставание) корректировалось одним шагом вперед и упражнением снова.
По такому же принципу строился ФП.

В данный момент тренируемся так: ОП, зитс, отход 5-6 шагов, небольшая выдержка, подзыв, ФП и переход в ОП. Начинаем минут 5 на пище, затем переходим на игрушку. На игрушке приходится работать очень быстро что бы не растерять внимание собаки.

----------


## Tatjana

> Коррекция не верного ОП (кривая усадка, опережение или отставание) корректировалось одним шагом вперед и упражнением снова.


С Вашей коррекцией, конечно не согласна.
Но вряд ли это влияет на негатив собаки в ОП. Может щенок еще не совсем усвоил сам переход из ФП в ОП и поэтому есть какие-то проблемы?
Я бы предложила вам вернуться назад в обучении.
Вот то, что вы прижимаете игрушку - это очень лишнее, так как активно используете не только язык тела, но и определяете ориентир для внимания и искажаете логику ОП.
Я работаю ОП иначе. После наведения, через социальный инстинкт (требование) внимание к проводнику по команде рядом, сигнал для  разрядки, игра. 
Или можно еще сделать шаг назад. Поднятие инстинкта, из игры команда сидеть, подход проводника к собаке в ОП. Собака никуда не двигается, сам проводник принимает ОП относительно собаки, требование внимания, разрядка. Это упражнение немецкой классики (Люнеберг).
Попробуйте, я уверена, что если делать правильно, то все негативы уйдут. :Ab:

----------


## Gesund

> Поднятие инстинкта, из игры команда сидеть, подход проводника к собаке в ОП. Собака никуда не двигается, сам проводник принимает ОП относительно собаки, требование внимания, разрядка. Это упражнение немецкой классики (Люнеберг).


Так работаю со старшей собакой. С щенком пробую - удается усадить, сконцентрировать, но как только пытаюсь перейти в ОП он соскакивает в желании перейти в ФП. Но попробую поработать в этом направлении.

----------


## Tatjana

*Gesund*, а щенок в момент обучения ОП на поводке?

----------


## Gesund

> *Gesund*, а щенок в момент обучения ОП на поводке?


Да конечно!
Сегодня попробовал на лакомстве переход с ФП в ОП. С второго раза что то получается, приходиться чуть подлавливать собаку поводком, что бы не сорвался.

----------


## Степанида

> Сегодня попробовал на лакомстве переход с ФП в ОП. С второго раза что то получается, приходиться чуть подлавливать собаку поводком, что бы не сорвался.


Переход как учите? Флипом или обходом сзади?

----------


## Gesund

> Переход как учите? Флипом или обходом сзади?


Вы наверное чуть не поняли - я не про переход собаки из ФП в ОП в классическом понимании. 
Это упражнение, перехожу я, а не собака - усаживаем в ФП, и без потери внимания (в концентрации) я передвигаюсь в ОП по отношению к собаке.

----------


## Alina

> Вот то, что вы прижимаете игрушку - это очень лишнее, так как активно используете не только язык тела, но и определяете ориентир для внимания и искажаете логику ОП.


Татьяна, доброго дня! Можно о логике ОП поподробнее? И как именно используется язык тела?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, доброго дня! Можно о логике ОП поподробнее? И как именно используется язык тела?


Здравствуй, Алина! Извини, что с опозданием, но лучше поздно, чем никогда.
Логика ОП - собака в социальном инстинкте + корреткность. Язык тела - это ваше любое движение корпуса. При этом, как бы человек не старался, о его внутреннем состоянии всегда сигнализирует язык его тела, мимика лица, любое движение, положение корпуса, расслабленность или собранность и т.д. Мы и животные очень схожи в природных проявлениях. :Ab:

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, спасибо! Пошла обдумывать (на практике) :Ab:  Боюсь, что еще вопросы напридумываются...

----------


## Alina

Татьяна, вылезла проблема - собака в ОП сидит коректно, внимательна, собрана. Как только начинаю движение - морда уходит вниз :-( Что я могла напартачить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Natusik

> Татьяна, вылезла проблема - собака в ОП сидит коректно, внимательна, собрана. Как только начинаю движение - морда уходит вниз :-( Что я могла напартачить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Может, слишком помногу ходили рядом без поощрения?
Начинайте с одного шага, добиваясь на нём концентрации. Только когда при первом шаге собака будет оставаться внимательна, можно увеличивать постепенно количество шагов (2-3, 4-5 и т.д.). Если опять начинает терять внимание, вернуться назад, к одному шагу. Чтобы собаке изначально было легче, нужна цель - либ корм, либо мячик подмышкой, по-разному можно. Нужно под собаку подобрать то, что лучше работает.

----------


## Alina

*Natusik*  Спасибочки, этим путем и пошла: вернулась к одному шагу, поработала над состоянием. Пока вроде все путем, посмотрим, как дальше будет.

----------


## alex67

Таня здравствуйте.Есть проблемма с движением рядом.Собака довольно прилично теснит проводника.У собаки хорошая завязка на мячик.Что можете посоветовать ?

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня здравствуйте.Есть проблемма с движением рядом.Собака довольно прилично теснит проводника.У собаки хорошая завязка на мячик.Что можете посоветовать ?


Есть несколько коррекций, смотря как собака уже сформирован навык в движении. Видео можно глянуть? Хотя по инету советовать- хуже не придумаешь...

----------


## Света

а кто знает как сейчас будет оцениваться движение рядом, на что будут судьи обрашать внимание, слышала что то про неестественные движения это как?

----------


## шрэчка

мне нравится вот такое хождение рядом...Это более естественно для овчарки,нежели *модное*движение рядом на полусогнутых и с задранной головой...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tePac...ure=plpp_video

----------


## Света

> мне нравится вот такое хождение рядом...Это более естественно для овчарки,нежели *модное*движение рядом на полусогнутых и с задранной головой...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tePac...ure=plpp_video


Может модное и есть неестественное? Нету ни у кого роликов чтоб сравнить.Оззи понравился очень естественно двигается.

----------


## Sport

> мне нравится вот такое хождение рядом...Это более естественно для овчарки,нежели *модное*движение рядом на полусогнутых и с задранной головой...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tePac...ure=plpp_video


Мне тоже очень нравится когда так ходят. Мой тоже так ходит. Но,может мне посоветуете? Хорошо концентрируется, в ОП полная концентрация и долго, но идти шагов 5-7 хорошо, потом начинает либо по сторонам глядеть, либо наоборот сильно активничает и начинает скакать как лошадь. Я уже сама анализировала , может вернуться назад и например 5 шагов и не больше делать, но делать на отлично? А потом потихоньку увеличивать кол-во шагов?

Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Хорошо концентрируется, в ОП полная концентрация и долго, но идти шагов 5-7 хорошо, потом начинает либо по сторонам глядеть, либо наоборот сильно активничает и начинает скакать как лошадь. Я уже сама анализировала , может вернуться назад и например 5 шагов и не больше делать, но делать на отлично? А потом потихоньку увеличивать кол-во шагов?


А как Вы ему показываете, что он делает ошибку, если отвлекается или скачет?

----------


## Елена Николаевна

сюда перейду, чтобы тему апортировки не засорять. Татьяна, видео пока нет. На словах. Вчера мяч взяла подмышку. Вначале просто с занятием ОП. Потом поделала повороты.Да, вместо заглядывания в лицо смотрел в ту область. Начали движения. Первые три шага нормально, потом ушел опять взглядом в лицо, для этого ему четь пришлось заглядывать вперед-естественно наклон корпуса и теснения. Помогла ему вернуться мелкими рывками. Опять 3 шага отлично. Сбросила играть. Так несколько раз, но пока ему хватает 3-4 шага, потом приходится поводком корректировать, чтобы вернулся взглядом на плечо, тем самым задвигаясь чуть назад-тогда и корректно и не теснит. Я верно делаю?Не знаю конечно как догло нам придется-он ведь с щенка так ходит-еще по пути домой после покупки всё время заглядывал в лицо. Да и на бытовой гулянке рядом у правой ноги регулярно зыркает в лицо и так как дурак и ходит((

----------


## Tatjana

Лен, я приболела, как только смогу - сразу отвечу.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> Лен, я приболела, как только смогу - сразу отвечу.


Конечно, Татьяна. Выздоравливайте

----------


## Света

> Опять 3 шага отлично. Сбросила играть. Так несколько раз, но пока ему хватает 3-4 шага, потом приходится поводком корректировать, чтобы вернулся взглядом на плечо, тем самым задвигаясь чуть назад-тогда и корректно и не теснит. Я верно делаю?Не знаю конечно как догло нам придется-он ведь с щенка так ходит-еще по пути домой после покупки всё время заглядывал в лицо. Да и на бытовой гулянке рядом у правой ноги регулярно зыркает в лицо и так как дурак и ходит((


А как поощряете мячом? С какой стороны и руки?

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> А как поощряете мячом? С какой стороны и руки?


Мяч в поощрение сейчас скидывается с подмышки. До этого либо лежал в кармане-либо вообще где то на земле, куда собака отправлялась на разгрузку мячем. В общем то в основном так и работали. Похвала у мелкого была с левой руки лакомство, затем похлопывания и игры со мной, даже если мяч лежит где то на земле. В общем то на МО стал он работать вот месяц как.Правой рукой очень редко пользуюсь, когда мяч с правой стороны заднего кармана, что редко бывает. Но такую позицию в движении он показывает еще до мяча.

----------


## Света

мы сейчас тоже рядом осваиваем в несколько новом для меня варианте.сейчас поощрение идёт обычно с правой руки и сзади. мы правда до этого пока не дошли, но такой вариант способствует меньшему забеганию и теснению.

----------


## Света

А как вам вот такое движение рядом? Оценили на 100 балов по мне как то вяловато
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEhu...-ts=1422579428

----------


## Tatjana

> сюда перейду, чтобы тему апортировки не засорять. Татьяна, видео пока нет. На словах. Вчера мяч взяла подмышку. Вначале просто с занятием ОП. Потом поделала повороты.Да, вместо заглядывания в лицо смотрел в ту область. Начали движения. Первые три шага нормально, потом ушел опять взглядом в лицо, для этого ему четь пришлось заглядывать вперед-естественно наклон корпуса и теснения. Помогла ему вернуться мелкими рывками. Опять 3 шага отлично. Сбросила играть. Так несколько раз, но пока ему хватает 3-4 шага, потом приходится поводком корректировать, чтобы вернулся взглядом на плечо, тем самым задвигаясь чуть назад-тогда и корректно и не теснит. Я верно делаю?Не знаю конечно как догло нам придется-он ведь с щенка так ходит-еще по пути домой после покупки всё время заглядывал в лицо. Да и на бытовой гулянке рядом у правой ноги регулярно зыркает в лицо и так как дурак и ходит((


Лен, по работе с мячом. Просто взять мяч под мышку - это 30% только от метода, важно в этой методике научить собаку верной коррекции поводком. Т.е. рывок поводка должен дать понять собаке в какую точку смотреть. Но этого тоже недостаточно. Всё-таки основная коррекция для того, чтобы собака не теснила - это остановка с поворотом на лево на 45град и давление руками. Я много ставила различных видео на этот счёт, в том числе и как правильно научить собаку смотреть в верную точку при коррекции.

Далее, я бы Вам не советовала использовать метод мяча под мышкой, т.к. собака крупная, ноги не короткие и движение вприсядку будет смотреться очень невыгодно. Мне кажется, если Вы решите проблему теснения при повороте налево и скорость посадки при остановке, то движения будут выглядеть очень прилично.

Как этого добиться? Во первых остановка не должна вызывать у собаки состояния ожидания, а значит надо её производить с давлением. Я сейчас болею и пока нет возможности снять видео, как это делается правильно. Опишу: при остановке кожу на крупе чуть дернуть вверх, я это делаю обычно 2-мя пальцами. Не вниз нажимать на круп, а вверх. 90% собак на такое воздействие реагируют быстрой посадкой. 
Теснение налево вы уберёте именно тем методом, который я показывала с Айком на видео.
Если что-то не понятно, обязательно переспросите.

----------


## Tatjana

> А как вам вот такое движение рядом? Оценили на 100 балов по мне как то вяловато
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEhu...-ts=1422579428


Очень достойная работа. :Ay: 
Может посадка на оч. хор и на укладке можно было бы снять 0,25, на барьерах по самому минимуму, но там и предметы были по-умному брошены, чтобы скрыть возможную проблему скорости.
Так что только порадуюсь за 100б.)

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, падаю в ноги!!Спасибо. По видео Айка-я верно поняла это это и еще урок2? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hqtd4G7nGs) . Я еще помню с самим хозяином, но найти не смогла.
А видео по точке при коррекции-это 4 видео по нюансам с рядом? Я не все сразу сейчас вспомню, что смотрела. Эти точно помню. С щипком тоже понятно, там у Айка есть тоже они.

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, падаю в ноги!!Спасибо. По видео Айка-я верно поняла это это и еще урок2? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hqtd4G7nGs) . Я еще помню с самим хозяином, но найти не смогла.
> А видео по точке при коррекции-это 4 видео по нюансам с рядом? Я не все сразу сейчас вспомню, что смотрела. Эти точно помню. С щипком тоже понятно, там у Айка есть тоже они.


Да, всё правильно. 
А вот это  с хозяином: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-QfWCoyPo
При коррекции всегда следить за состоянием собаки таким образом, чтобы падение инстинкта в любой момент можно было компенсировать мотивацией.

----------


## Tatjana

Сообщения по моему здоровью перенесла во флудилку.) И это тоже со временем уберу. :Ad:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, спасибо огромное. Будем работать. Правда пока отдыхает-3 день метет, даже тяжелые предметы сдувает.

----------


## Tatjana

Вот ещё, что касается движения рядом, самое начало обучения:

----------


## Света

> Очень достойная работа.
> Может посадка на оч. хор и на укладке можно было бы снять 0,25, на барьерах по самому минимуму, но там и предметы были по-умному брошены, чтобы скрыть возможную проблему скорости.
> Так что только порадуюсь за 100б.)


Может чуть чуть по веселее бы,хвост чтоб повеселее выгледел самую малость, но это мне так кажется , а так да отличная работа!

----------


## Бахира

Татьяна, а можно ли начало обучения Рядом строить, держа мяч немного выше морды собаки? Меня попросили обучить собаку. На момент начала обучения ей 9 месяцев. Живет вместе с еще двумя или тремя взрослыми суками, которые ее подавляют. Из-за этого, при отдавании мяча в процессе игры, эта собака стремится убежать, т.к. страх, что мяч отберут более сильные (при этом лихорадочный поджев). Вот ролик, это примерно восьмое занятие (точно не скажу, т.к. были перерывы). Есть музыка, которую вы не любите, но я пыталась "сбить" звук машин...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVAB...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, а можно ли начало обучения Рядом строить, держа мяч немного выше морды собаки? Меня попросили обучить собаку. На момент начала обучения ей 9 месяцев. Живет вместе с еще двумя или тремя взрослыми суками, которые ее подавляют. Из-за этого, при отдавании мяча в процессе игры, эта собака стремится убежать, т.к. страх, что мяч отберут более сильные (при этом лихорадочный поджев). Вот ролик, это примерно восьмое занятие (точно не скажу, т.к. были перерывы). Есть музыка, которую вы не любите, но я пыталась "сбить" звук машин...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVAB...ature=youtu.be


Анна, очень хорошая у вас работа рук, хорошо чувствуете собаку. :Ay:  Но Вы выбрали такой длинный путь! Я бы не осилила. Вот что мне сразу бросилось в глаза: мотивации на мяч так мало, что она не компенсирует никакое требование, а требовать придётся. То, что собака старается уйти с мячом - это стандартное проявление добычного инстинкта. Кто же добычей делится-то? :Ap: 
Я много пишу о позе доверия. Вы её совершенно не используете. Почему? По собаке видно, что она не готова включать своё социальное состояние и сотрудничает сейчас скорее за мяч. Просто необходимо во время обучения собаки максимально включать руки для поощерения, демонстрируя покровительство. Посмотрите мой последний ролик в теме, как играть с собакой: 


И используйте все фазы игры, подробнее тут: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=31 Я бы вообще поменяла мяч на какой-нибудь мягкий валик или косичку из флиса. Такой игрой Вы сможете поднять свой авторитет без физического давления. Вернее оно есть, но позитивное.
И Вам предстоит очень длинный путь для того, чтобы собака работала без мяча. Обьясню почему. Сейчас собака учится выполнять движения, ориентируясь на мяч + жесты руками, т.е. зрение в обоих случаях. При чём сам мяч играет куда более важную роль, чем жест рукой. Значит убрав мяч, придётся доучивать собаку работать по жесту, введя коррекцию. Потом убрав, жест корректировать на звук. Слишком длинный путь. 
Если у собаки норм с пищей, то я советую перейти на корм. А мяч использовать для поднятия драйва. При работе с кормом собака включает зрение на жест, а корм чувствует обонянием, поэтому жест будет акцептироваться куда быстрее.
То, что Вы сейчас делаете с мячом имеет совсем другую логику того, что мы обсуждали при обучении движения рядом хорошо мотивированных собак с мячом под мышкой. Вы мячом привлекаете внимание и всё, а на моих роликах очень быстро привлечение внимания заменяется требованием внимания, связав рывок поводка и вылет мяча из определённой точки.
Дрессировка -  это ведь просто обман собаки. :Ad:

----------


## Бахира

*Посмотрите мой последний ролик в теме, как играть с собакой:* 
Только вчера посмотрела! Теперь неделю терпеть до занятий))), очень хочется попробовать!!!

*То, что собака старается уйти с мячом - это стандартное проявление добычного инстинкта.*
Это понятно, просто я хочу добиться того, чтобы собака поняла, что добыча будет живой, а, следовательно, представлять интерес, только в моих руках... Мой, как только я ему отдаю мяч, моментально "тыркается" снова им мне в руки, мне не надо его "ловить" для продолжения работы, а у этой в глазах не радость от того, что ей "достался" мяч, а паника:КУДА быстрей убежать, чтобы старшие не отобрали? (хозяин собаки сказал, что, к сожалению, это неизбежный финал в ее взаимоотношениях со старшими в стае. Изменить и переселить собаку ему некуда). Поэтому я пытаюсь вызвать доверие к себе...

*Если у собаки норм с пищей, то я советую перейти на корм.*
Пищевичка страшная))). С кормом я работала, если продолжу, то мяч использовать только как разгрузку?

*То, что Вы сейчас делаете с мячом имеет совсем другую логику того, что мы обсуждали при обучении движения рядом хорошо мотивированных собак с мячом под мышкой. Вы мячом привлекаете внимание и всё, а на моих роликах очень быстро привлечение внимания заменяется требованием внимания, связав рывок поводка и вылет мяча из определённой точки.*
Я пока не хочу требовать внимания, боюсь, что данная собака замкнется. Но, со временем ... без этого не обойтись...

----------


## Tatjana

Аня, есть собаки, которые при получении добычи стараются её унести, есть собаки, которые пытаются активизировать хозяина этой добычей, включая больше игровое поведение.Собак с первым вариантом поведения я встречаю процентов на 80%, если только специально не вырабатывать путём обмена поднос предмета.
А валиком разгружайте, закрепляйте добычу, покровительство, хватку и т.д. Мне кажется, что у этой собаки на валик добыча поднимется выше и хватка будет лучше.
Вообщем ждём от Вас новых видео.

----------


## Бахира

*если только специально не вырабатывать путём обмена поднос предмета.*
Я со своим именно вырабатывала. Хм... Я озадачена...

Спасибо за рекомендации! Будут продвижки - сниму видео.

----------


## Света

А как понять что пора уходить от мяча подмышкой?

----------


## Tatjana

> А как понять что пора уходить от мяча подмышкой?


Если мотивации много, и собака уже в возрасте 7-8 мес., то через 3-4 занятия я ухожу от мяча. Мяч в правом кармане, но поощерение через спину с лева на право. Но всё равно всё зависит от состояния собаки.

Время от времени мяч опять появляется под мышкой и сброс как в ОП до начала движения, так и в движении. Условный рефлекс явление не стойкое, его надо время от времени подкреплять.

----------


## Бахира

Так получилось, что решение снять тренировку совпало с "выходом" на поле "отвлечений" - я спустилась немного ниже обычного места работы, где были довольно близко другие собаки и люди. Уже пора работать с "отвлечениями":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcoF...ature=youtu.be

----------

